# Critique please



## Dewy2016 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello! 4yo will be 5 in spring.Quarter horse cross. Either TB or Standardbred. Whats youre thoughts?? He was a rescue so thats why he looks thin in some pictures they are from March. Some are newer. He has since filled out more and is a happy tubby horsey! Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Dewy2016 (Oct 17, 2016)

More pictures of him


----------



## Dewy2016 (Oct 17, 2016)

One last one of him


----------



## Dewy2016 (Oct 17, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

He is lucky to have been rescued! He looks pretty nice, really. But the only squared up pics are of him very thin, which makes it hard to judge. Can't really see what his hind end is like, for example, or how straight his legs are viewed from front and back. There's only one pic of him standing square without his nearest foreleg being way under him, which distorts the shoulder angle . . . really you will get much better responses with correctly posed photos of him at a normal weight.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i see more standardbred than thoroughbred. he's a nice looking fellow. the photos make it hard to really tell much in the way of details. you've done a wonderful job of returning him to health.

he is very slightly behind at the knee, but has nice short canon bones on both fronts and rears. his large, protruding left hip is rather odd.

I mean RIGHT hip.


----------



## Dewy2016 (Oct 17, 2016)

More pictures....


----------



## Dewy2016 (Oct 17, 2016)

Sorry about the poo hahaba


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

His underlying structure is pretty good, I think he'll make a nice using horse. 
Hind end is weak, but I'm guessing he was and may still be deficient in Vitamin E and Magnesium from being starved, and those are very important for muscle development and strength. I'd make sure he had a good vitamin supplement but I'd add extra E (at least 2,000 IU a day) and Mag until he was looking very strong and muscular. I'd also get his hooves in really good shape and well balanced, which will help his overall movement and strength. Part of hoof health is Biotin which is one of the B vitamins that are normally produced in a horse's gut. Starved horses don't have healthy and balanced bacteria in their gut so don't manufacture what they need.

Great for you to rescue him and give him a good home.


----------



## Dewy2016 (Oct 17, 2016)

The more advice the better!


----------



## Dewy2016 (Oct 17, 2016)

?????????????????


----------



## Dewy2016 (Oct 17, 2016)

Bump.......


----------



## Dewy2016 (Oct 17, 2016)

Pictures taken today. Needs topline i know. Any recxomendations on how to help build one? Also more on his confirmation?


----------



## Dewy2016 (Oct 17, 2016)

Another other side


----------



## Dewy2016 (Oct 17, 2016)

Backside


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

He looks so much better!! I like his how his neck ties in, and he seems to have a more refined throatlatch than my guy. Overall, I like his legs, with the exception of being a bit behind the knee. His shoulder looks good, though his hind end still looks quite weak. He needs some muscling over his bum, as those hips are still a bit pointy, but I don't see any glaring faults. 

He MAY have a bit of a roach back, but I can't tell if it's lack of muscling, the pictures or that's how he is.


----------



## Sfriedman (Nov 24, 2016)

I don't know much about re-habilitating horses, but he's so cute!! If you want him to gain muscle try trot poles and lots of circles. What do you want to use him for?


----------



## Emiloo (Dec 9, 2016)

Try going up and down small hills to build up his muscle other wise looks pretty good


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

He looks great now - you have done a great job! Hill work in active walk and a regular massage of the back and hind end will take you a long way. Enjoy your boy


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_He's cute and has a soft eye....._

I would like to see one more picture of him taken from the hind end, looking forward and up his spine toward his ears showing the spine, hips, shoulders and barrel.

It may be a illusion or shadow in your one picture but I'm questioning a possible uneven height of his hip bones...or a twist of his spine.
Then a discovery of why and how something like this took place and how to reduce the added stresses to his body so* he* is comfortable and best able to do give *you *his best...
:runninghorse2:.....


----------



## Dewy2016 (Oct 17, 2016)

Backside again. Looking for a low level 2 phase horse and a gameshowing prospect.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

For some reason the last two backside pics are not showing for me.


----------

